

"...so that there are no obvious deficiencies" - Hoare on ALGOL 68 - 10ren
http://vestein.arb-phys.uni-dortmund.de/~wb/hoare.txt

======
serhei
The real horror is how much thicker the C++ standard is than any of the thick
documents mentioned in the speech. If people like Knuth, Hoare, etc. were
working towards a dream where programming has the rigor of physics, the modern
situation is more akin to alchemy.

------
wglb
I like the other half of the statement "obviously no deficiencies".

